# PSE Firestorm Lite



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

Just picked up this bow with carbon arrows, bow, true glow sight, release, case, target and armguard for $250. Only thing was the string jumped off the cam when someone let go of the string to fast. Not a dry fire but it was to 70# draw was to strong for him. Any opinions on this? Price, cost to fix jumped string?


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

Take it to Oceana Pawn and Gun..They have a couple of Bow Techs there. If it was me, I would just get it restrung and have the draw weight dropped. With todays technology, you can get just as much power from a 55lb draw as you can 70lb. And its a whole lot easier when youre holding that string back waiting on the shot. Be prepared, though, as both Oceana AND Wilcox are neck deep in bow repairs, tuning, and the such.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Take it to Wilcox Bait and Tackle.I've been dealing with them for 34 years


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

chriscustom said:


> Take it to Wilcox Bait and Tackle.I've been dealing with them for 34 years


Exactly what I did, just needed to get it restrung to be on the safe side.


----------

